# Metro 2033 und World of Tanks invite Code 4 free



## Fraggerick (10. Mai 2013)

Beim aufräumen von meinem Desktop habe ich noch einen screenshot mit nem Metro Key gefunden. Gabs ma bei FB fürs liken geschenkt, hab Metro aber schon.

Müsste ein Steamkey sein, übernehm aber keine garantie für nix  gibt's per PN, wer zu erst kommt bekommt ihn.

Wot code ist nur invite, gibt's auch per PN


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Mai 2013)

Metro ist weg


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2013)

Was ist WoT Invite? Das ist doch eh für free, zu was wird man da "invited" ? ^^


----------



## Fraggerick (10. Mai 2013)

gibt's Gold, exp, und premiumzeit 4 free. so als süßer start.


----------

